# Buffalo, NY - Getting a Game Together



## Ycore Rixle (Apr 29, 2007)

I moved to Buffalo last fall, and I am wondering if anyone is interested in starting a 3.5E campaign out here. I would like to DM; my last campaign in Manhattan ended when I moved. It ran for over a year. My campaign previous to that ran for 5 years. I'd love to have another great campaign here in Buffalo!

It would probably be a standard 3.5E, Greyhawk-style homebrew created with player input. I'm not a big fan of house rules. I have one or two players interested already, and ideally we could get a group of four or five together.


----------



## Grimstaff (May 19, 2007)

I can get you three more players in Buffalo.


----------



## Ycore Rixle (May 21, 2007)

Sent you some email.


----------

